# Where to live, Palma, Mallorca



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all. I recently posted asking for advice on moving to Palma de Gran Canaria. Well, as it is, the job there may have fallen through, however I now have an interview for a teaching post in Mallorca. The school is situated on the outskirts of Magaluf. I have three children and a wife and have never been to Magaluf and never would (on a holiday) due to its reputation. Can anyone advise me as to whether there are any nice areas to live between Palma and Magaluf. I realise that it is only 10KM to the city and therefore locations are limited, but if someone can give some insight into the areas between to the two locations, it would be most appreciated.

I noticed a little placed called Sant Agusti (looking on google maps) and a few other areas. What are these like? Are they quiet little areas. Are they residential or touristy? Any info would be most appreciated. Also, what can I expect to pay for a three - four bedroom place? Can you recommend any rental sites?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the first job, hope you find something suitable soon.

I don't know anything about the area you're looking at, and I'm not sure if there is anyone here who lives in Mallorca.

It would probably be a bit more expensive than the Canaries. As before you should probably allow pretty much the same overall costs for day to day living as you need in the UKa nd bear in mind you will probably lose all UK benefits such as child allowance, tax credits and any disability allowances.

Maybe these websites can give you some idea of of rental prices - 

fotocasa.es - Homes for rent in in the town of Magaluf - Palmanova - Badia de Palma


http://www.segundamano.es/pisos-calvia/?w=1&th=1&od=1&x=1&rrs=3&st=a


Other property websites include idealista, kyero and enalquiler.


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you both for your help


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

robert2891 said:


> Thank you both for your help



Good luck, and do let us know how you get on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

111KAB said:


> robert2891 - had a further thought....... as your messages seem to get to me you could send me an email address (via message facility) and I will send on the contact details


be patient....................

the PM facility will kick in soon enough - & if his messages aren't getting to you how would you get the message anyway :confused2:

in the meantime, why not have a look around & see if you can make some useful contributions to any other threads

after all - that's what a forum is for


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I have now accepted the job in Mallorca and am planning on moving out next week. Just a few questions if anyone can help, then would be most helpful.

1. I am planning on driving down. Cheapest ferry from Barcelona I can find is £350 (MPV + 2 adults and 3 children). Is this the cheapest?
2. I have found an apartment for 800 Euros in El Toro - includes community, private parking and water. (3 bedroom).
3. Other than the included charges mentioned above, and electric, what other charges may be applicable that I may not be familiar with in the UK?
4. Do I NEED private health insurance? I am happy with the NHS in the UK, is it similar in Spain?

If anyone else can think of any other expenses that I may come across then I would be most grateful. The apartment is towards the upper end of my budget, but I have been told this is a good rate as they do not usually include the community and water.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> Hi all,
> I have now accepted the job in Mallorca and am planning on moving out next week. Just a few questions if anyone can help, then would be most helpful.
> 
> 1. I am planning on driving down. Cheapest ferry from Barcelona I can find is £350 (MPV + 2 adults and 3 children). Is this the cheapest?
> ...


:clap2: well done with the job!

I can't answer most of the questions, but as long as you have a proper contract you'll be paying NI & therefore entitled to use the Spanish state healthcare - so no, you don't need private insurance at all


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2: well done with the job!
> 
> I can't answer most of the questions, but as long as you have a proper contract you'll be paying NI & therefore entitled to use the Spanish state healthcare - so no, you don't need private insurance at all


When you say 'proper contract', what do you mean exactly? I will be on a 10 month contract, and on the 30th, the employer will be taking me into Palma to get my NIE number. Is this enough?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robert2891 said:


> When you say 'proper contract', what do you mean exactly? I will be on a 10 month contract, and on the 30th, the employer will be taking me into Palma to get my NIE number. Is this enough?


yes, that's a contract - & should be enough - some places will _say_ they are giving you a contract & then at the last minute tell you that you are self-employed & have to sort out your own NI & tax.....which initially will make it hard for you to register as resident

make sure you register as resident though, not just get a NIE - you can't register for healthcare with just a NIE


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Apartment is likely to have gas (probably bottled) as well and unsure if your 'community' refers tothe monthly charge for management/maintenance and/or local council charge. Your ferry cost seems about right (expensive I'm afraid) but bear in mind there is also a ferry to Alcudia which is only an hour away from where you are. 
Congratulations on getting the job.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

robert2891 said:


> Hi all,
> I have now accepted the job in Mallorca and am planning on moving out next week. Just a few questions if anyone can help, then would be most helpful.
> 
> 1. I am planning on driving down. Cheapest ferry from Barcelona I can find is £350 (MPV + 2 adults and 3 children). Is this the cheapest?
> ...


1, Ferry price looks about right, I often use trasmediterranea and you can be surprised at the savings, when you check either side of your planned date.

2, No to sure that the rental is cheap, have you tried to knock them down, it's never too late.... Until you sign.

3, I would ask them to confirm exactly what they include, in the "Community charges". As mentioned, there are yearly payments to the local council, for rubbish clearance etc. Electricity can be quite high, more so if they have immersion type water heater and older air conditioners.

4, I think that's been handled.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats on the job, how exciting! I assume you are due to start work very soon and have had little time to prepare!

1. Assuming the authorites will accept your contract as being proof of sufficient income for the 5 of you (and this is still very much a grey area with new regulations just being introduced), you would not need private health insurance. However, you will not be able to access state healthcare until you have received your residence, signed on padron, etc. That could all take a while so make sure you have current EHIC cards and maybe travel insurance before you leave the UK - vital with 3 kids and your wife who you mentioned having some illnesses/ disability.

2. Have you actually seen the house you intend to rent? Check the house, the area and the contract very carefully before you sign anything. Pictures can be very deceiving. 

3. Other costs - deposit, possible finders fee & up front rent. 
Possible connection charges for phone, elect, etc. 
Are you bringing your UK car over - it can be very expensive, and difficult, to re-register and must be done within 6 mths, I think. 
Contents insurance, new car insurance.

4. What is happening with kids education? You will likely have to pay out a fair bit for them, whether they are going to state school or private - uniform, books, etc.

5. If you are on a 10mth contract, you may not have worked long enough to qualify for social security next summer, so you may need to save enough to cover those 2 mths.


Good luck and I'm sure everyone here will help as much aspossible to answer all your questions.


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Palma so if you need any local advice please ask.

David


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> 1, Ferry price looks about right, I often use trasmediterranea and you can be surprised at the savings, when you check either side of your planned date.
> 
> 2, No to sure that the rental is cheap, have you tried to knock them down, it's never too late.... Until you sign.
> 
> ...



Hi, just tried transmetiteranea but bizarrely does not let me select more than 4 passengers?? Have you ever had this problem, or any ideas?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

robert2891 said:


> Hi, just tried transmetiteranea but bizarrely does not let me select more than 4 passengers?? Have you ever had this problem, or any ideas?


You can select 2 adults + 3 children. Option to select English language at the top of he pae, too.


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

brocher said:


> You can select 2 adults + 3 children. Option to select English language at the top of he pae, too.


Just tried again and getting the same message. Will have to give them a call.


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget you can try Balearia ferries as well


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

el toro is certainly close enough ,you could cycle down to the school in 5 minutes if you wished.possibly not the best address there are a lot of 'Jerry built ' houses .which could be cold in winter, south facing or there about is important .summer sun is plentiful.its winter sun you need to think about.
i would certainly be checking out the noise situation. dogs, motos etc.if you don't have to rush you could maybe have a drive around for a couple of days.check out the area.
suerte!


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Jonmlb748!
The apartment is located just in front of the little beach next to the harbour on Gran Via. It is on the junction just before going out of El Toro. It's fourth floor, so probably don't have to worry too much about street noise. I believe it is more North West facing over the sea and South east rear balcony. What do you think??
I'm just about to book flights (have decided that the hassle and cost of reregistering is not worth it) for the 28th of this month. Will have to stay in temp accomodation if going for the El Toro property as it is not available immediately, but at the same time, I don't want to leave it too late in case someone snaps it up. Driving around will prove difficult as I won't have a car- rental not an option as I am skint. So, was hoping to get something sorted this end as one less stress.

ALSO, having a decent internet connection is extremely important to me. What are the speeds like on the island, and more particular in El Toro?


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi I think it would be ok .all the amenities are on the grand via,banks supermarket restaurants etc.internet should be fine.€40 /month approx .you would need to be Bradley wiggins to cycle to school in five, but it's not so far.there are buses around and you're far enough away from magalluf to be clear of the zoo that it is.cheers


----------



## robert2891 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi All, 
thanks for your help so far. I am now on the island and staying in temp accomodation in Palma. Still not found a permanent place, the one we had hoped for may now not be available. If anyone knows or has any three bed in El toro or santa Ponsa, please let me know. I also need a cheap car. I start my job on Monday, so time has really run out for me now. I decided to fly over after seeing the cost of registration on SPanish plates.


----------



## ninanine (Mar 22, 2013)

I am seriously considering moving to Majorca next year and am currently exploring what the benefits/negatives are. I note that you live in Palma . Have you lived there for some time regards Nina


----------

